# Stats & Facts - Vol 9 (Yani Tseng Fires her Caddie)



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Stats & Facts - "Vol. 9" (Yani Tseng Fires Caddie) 
The LPGA will be idle this coming week, the second of a two week break. The tour will resume the following weekend in France with the playing of the Evian Masters. After the completion of that tournament, the tour will have another week off and then will begin a stretch of six tournaments in seven weeks that will include the year's final major, The Ricoh British Open. 

I think most will agree that the first fourteen tournaments of the season have certainly brought us many exciting finishes. We have seen 4 playoffs, 4 first time winners (Jessica Korda, Azahara Munoz, Shanshan Feng, and Brittany Lang), and winners from 6 different countries United States (5), Taiwan (3), Japan (2), South Korea, (2), China (1), and Spain (1). 

With 13 more tournaments still to be played, I am looking forward to a very exciting second half of the season. For now let's look at the most important statistics for the first half of the year:


Mostly Harmless: Stats & Facts - "Vol. 9" (Yani Tseng Fires Caddie)


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hate to see the LPGA have an idle week. If people would just go see how well these girls play the game, not to mention how outgoing they are to the fans, they would have a tournament every week. They sell themselves and the sponsor's product equally as well as the guys on the big tour, in my opinion.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> I hate to see the LPGA have an idle week. If people would just go see how well these girls play the game, not to mention how outgoing they are to the fans, they would have a tournament every week. They sell themselves and the sponsor's product equally as well as the guys on the big tour, in my opinion.


In my opinion you are 100% correct. That is the only reason I have an LPGA blog. I don't adverize, or make a single penny. I just want to help promote these girls who give back so much.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yani will have Basil Van Rooyen on the bag at the Evian Masters according to Beth Ann Baldry.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't think I've heard of him. Did he caddy for anyone important before?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> I don't think I've heard of him. Did he caddy for anyone important before?


He was a PGA caddie for Mark McNulty and John Daly amoung others.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think you meant to say you couldn't agree more, but I get it.

Not taking anything away from the PGA Tour, but the LPGA is generally a friendlier group who know to keep up their fan base, they have to spend time with the fans and get their advertiser's name out in public more than just by wearing a corporate name on their hat.

I'm not saying they are corporate shills for endorsement products, but more that they know where their bread is buttered and they cooperate with the sponsors and fans to give them what they want from their heroes. I wish more companies with the resources to sponsor a tournament would pay attention.

While there are certainly exceptions on the big tour, I would also put the guys on the Web.Com Tour ahead of the big tour in respect and interaction for their fan base. There is a tournament near the end of their year at a course around the corner from me, the Miccosukee tour stop. It's not uncommon when there's a short wait on a tee for the players to come over to the ropes and talk to the fans. You hear a lot of, "thank you for coming out to see us play," and it's easy to go home with interest in some new player who is trying to make it to the PGA Tour.


----------

